# TTS In my future ?



## Toys44 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi

I have been been researching the forum since I started to plan a new set of wheels.
My R32 was turned into cash last Friday and my local Audi dealer is holding 2K, while I get my act together.

I started to look into a replacement the end of the summer, in this period the market has turned against the larger engines.
Spoke to few dealers who viewed my mint R32, September 06, 6.5K miles and super clean as a complete no go.

Made the decesion to get out, rather than faff about and lose more money.

The result if all goes well TTS all the toys and big a big smile, if not A3 diesel and decline into middle age.

Dealer lent me TTS for the day, loved it, a little turbo lag compared to the 3.2, other than that the bees knees.

All comes down to pounds, shilling and pence so I need to see what the next few months hold.

Keep the faith.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome when you get your TT you will be needing to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

